# "Unravelry"



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought I would share my story. I visited Madagascar last year on vacation and found some hand-spun silk. It's very thin but soft. I put it carefully away planning to "un-skein" it soon. Unfortunately, I left the closet door open and my 4 month old puppy found it. It is now a tangled mess with dog goober on it!! Maybe I'll have another coffee....


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

OH NO! Good Luck untangling. Is it washable?


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

I would need more than a cup of coffee......lol


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

OH NO! Hope you can salvage it.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm surprised your Avatar still has a smile! Yes, I think a stiff drink would be in order! LOL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Put the knitting stuff safely away where he can't get to it in the future. 
Start NOW to train him so he knows your knitting stuff is "off limits". 
Don't murder him. He's a puppy. That's one of the things puppies do. 
Have a coupla hugs (()).
It's going to take a lot of patience to unsnarl that yarn.
I suggest you save the stiff drink for AFTER you've finished untangling it! 
Here's TEA and sympathy coming your way. (_) Ohhhhhhh...


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Puppies will be puppies...will they not...I, with most others, a drink before, during, and after...your choice as to what kind...but good luck....


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooooooohhhh...

I do feel for you. I had to untangle some very fine silk I inherited and... have a cigaret. Or two maybe. Or some Valerian.

But at the end... it is worth it.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

He's just a pupppy and that's what puppies do. This week my 7 1/2 year old German Shepherd chewed up my expensive pair of leather boots. They weren't put away because she neaver chewed up anything in the past. Even when she was a puppy and I was watching for things like this. I figured I would have to give her a pass on this one and be more careful in the future. :thumbdown:


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a schnauzer who is 7...and very skittish...if she gets mad at us...she "steals" a shoe that is left around and takes it under a bed and chews it...so I have learned to try to keep things in closets, including my "stash"....for fear of that being strung around the house....LOL


----------



## live2knit (Mar 3, 2011)

I was knitting away one day, (while cat sitting for son and DIL) and all of a sudden I ran out of yarn????? what in the world??? I knew I had just started on a new ball.... that darn cat bit the string of yarn off.... I have laughed over that for years... thank goodness he didn't chew or swallow any of it.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a McNabb,Sophia aka Soflea,she is now 4yrs old, but when she was a puppy, she chewed on anything and everything. We went thro obedience school, thought she was gonna flunk or be a dropout, much to everyones surprise she passed...and this is what I was told to do to prevent her nipping or chewing. I give her her toys in a basket, she knows those are hers..and I sprayed her in the mouth with green apple flavored spray,made for this specific problem, from the pet store everytime I caught her chewing on stuff she wasn't suppose to, or if she nipped when she was playing with us, , or if I caught her in the trash..ta da, no nipping or chewing on anything but her toys... I am thinking about putting her in agility classes, she jumps my fence and refuses to come in the yard until she is good and ready..can't break her of it, so I think agility classes might help wear off some of the energy she has, and make her focus better, it's the cattle dog instinct that makes her do this. good luck....


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh dear,i really feel for you,having to untangle the yarn,good luck.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh what a shame. My daughter and husband have a puppy, 28 kilos of him!!!! and he's done all sorts of things like that. He's also eaten 12 fresh eggs, tinfoil, plastic bags, dried leaves and loads of other stuff. He's a springbatt, a cross between a springer spaniel and a bassett hound, but bassett looking and size.I hope one day you'll see the funny side.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

That puppy knows quality!!! Poor you


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes but being a good puppy he killed that invader! You will no longer be threatened by that tangly rascally silky stuff. He says, "I protect you~!" Lol! Puppies!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

ps my vet said when our first beagle started chewing everything, "Once a chewer, always a chewer!" So be prepared! We had so many dog toys for our pup but he ignored them. He preferred "real" things like ice cube trays, towels and old TV remotes so we stocked up on old ones at Goodwill for his toy box.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

I read somewhere "It is never the puppy's fault!" Call a knitting friend, sit down and have a nice cup of tea and a chat...one friend gets the end of the beautiful yarn you get the other and start to untangle...discuss the world's problems and share a smile and before long it will be done...just smile


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

If he likes it that much untangle and knit him a little coat


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Helen Morse said:


> I read somewhere "It is never the puppy's fault!" Call a knitting friend, sit down and have a nice cup of tea and a chat...one friend gets the end of the beautiful yarn you get the other and start to untangle...discuss the world's problems and share a smile and before long it will be done...just smile


What else can you do? May as well visit with your friends and chat about whatever comes up and when the yarn is rewound you can sit back and laugh at the situation. It could be a LOT worse... Puppies will always get in trouble unless you have your eyes on them at all times (impossible). I've got my share of memories about my dogs, now gone to doggie heaven and I miss them soooo much. Enjoy him/her while you can.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

We have a Senegal parrot and I can't take out my knitting whilst he is about as he attacks it. He has been known to chew through lots of things the worst being the wire on the microwave.He is only about 6inches high and 8 inches long.

So knitting has to be done when he is not out and about or has gone to bed at night.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh no, I hope it is not ruined beyond saving.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

angelwatch said:


> I have a schnauzer who is 7...and very skittish...if she gets mad at us...she "steals" a shoe that is left around and takes it under a bed and chews it...so I have learned to try to keep things in closets, including my "stash"....for fear of that being strung around the house....LOL


What is it with dogs taking their "off limits" treasures nder the bed? My Jack Russell does that also.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

(_)> there ya go! good luck!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Not a good thing..


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmmm ... maybe you could teach him to knit!    

Seriously, put on some soothing, meditative music and let the relaxation go through you to your fingers. An adult beverage nearby is handy, too ...


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

My puppy chewed up the ends of 2 sets of bambo needles before he trained me to put the up where he couldn't get to them.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, I hope you can untangle it and wash it. Another cup of something for sure.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I also have a 4 month old Bichon puppy, she did the same thing, tangled up a skein of yarn,but fortunately it was only a yarn I paid $1 for on sale. I just threw it out.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

A glass of wine seems more in order!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

From experience...............put away your wood/bamboo needles as well. While dog sitting my granddog, she found my needles stored in a hassock and chewed several of my good circular needles. One had a scarf I was working on attached. The little bugger!


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

We had a fence jumping dog years ago. Solved the problem by using a brick with holes. Hooked one end of a long dog chair through the brick the other onto her collar. She could still be free to roam the yard and could still jump the fence but only as got as far as the other side. Chain wasn't long enough for her to get her running start to jump back over. She got pretty bored just sitting on the other side of the fence. I did this for a couple of months and then removed the chain. She never jumped the fence after that.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter was scrubbing away at some particular difficult marks on her tile floor one day with a large steel wool pad. She put it down beside her to pick up a rag and in a flash her Mastiff/Boxer mix, standing nearby (as always)grabbed it and swallowed it! An x-ray or two, lots of some kind of oil and a large vet bill later, she finally passed it and we breathed a big sigh of relief that her innards came away unharmed. Steel wool could have really done a lot of damage and we were so lucky.

It's the same dog that one beautiful summer afternoon decided to go through the front picture window in chase of a squirrel. Oh dear.

And the same dog that someone stole out of the fenced backyard and dragged down the street on a leash, shredding the tendons in her legs and tearing up her chest pretty badly. The vet said she should never have been able to stand, but somehow she made it back home to my daughter who spent the night in tears looking up and down every road for her. Thank goodness for Michigan State School of Medicine, who worked and worked to save her. She's probably now the most expensive dog in the state, but girl and dog, soulmates for certain, are still together after many years.

Don't ya just love happy endings????


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ooooooh!!!! I am so sorry!!!! Puppies don't know any better. I hope you can get your beautiful silk yarn untangled. I feel for you. I am so bad. I have a project on my couch that I haven't put away. I knew I would be back to it today. My dear little Sheltie does not bother my yarn at all. She is a dear. Hopefully, your sweet pup will out grow her little naughty ways. ;0)


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would say a couple of cups of coffee are in the near future. Irish of course . I feel your pain some what. My four yr old schnauzer will still beat up a skein of yarn if he gets a chance. The five yr old just gently totes it around. So good luck and have a coffee with me!!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Offering you an Irish coffee.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> We have a Senegal parrot and I can't take out my knitting whilst he is about as he attacks it. He has been known to chew through lots of things the worst being the wire on the microwave.He is only about 6inches high and 8 inches long.
> 
> So knitting has to be done when he is not out and about or has gone to bed at night.


Have to wonder if the clicking of needles is what sets your parrot off? Sounds like beaks clacking to them?


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

I feel for you. I am in the process of untangeling a ball af cashmere that my 2 year old dog had some fun with. He's at the vet right now for another x-ray to see if whatever was lodged in his stomach is passing. If not, he will be having surgery today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knowing me, it would take me several days to 'adjust' my attitude so I could tackle such a heartbreaking mess. Where is that tequila!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Luckily my Mutt has outgrown this. I do have to watch both the cats though. Leave it down or unguarded it can become a toy, bed or plain flat disappear. Have a coffee, read all our remarks while untangling and know that we all feel your pain.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Its close enough, go ahead you have permission to make that an IRISH Coffee, hehehe. So sorry about the silk once you calm down a bit let us know if you can salvage it.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Senegal parrot and I can't take out my knitting whilst he is about as he attacks it. He has been known to chew through lots of things the worst being the wire on the microwave.He is only about 6inches high and 8 inches long.
> ...


Now that is something I hadn't thought about. But you could very well have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Take a deep breath...then a strong shot of whiskey in your coffee...lol
I actually feel blessed that my precious Channel (Chi) only shreads kleenex tissues...
My vet says doggies do this out of stress or boredom...
They have no mindset to bother or get even with us.
That is why they call it an accident..not an on purpose.

Good luck.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL What a mess!!! And fine silk no less...Jeez Louise.
Aren't puppies fun. Mine has done and probably will do again. And she probably will have help from the cats. Someone should think of a cute word like tinking or frogging for putting a skein back together after the animals have been having a go.
Rewinding doesn't really cover it, there's all the untangling and unknotting and unwinding from chair legs and under sofas and chairs. I don't have a good word, but I think it should go on my to do list.
Hope the yarn is salveagable.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

live2knit said:


> I was knitting away one day, (while cat sitting for son and DIL) and all of a sudden I ran out of yarn????? what in the world??? I knew I had just started on a new ball.... that darn cat bit the string of yarn off.... I have laughed over that for years... thank goodness he didn't chew or swallow any of it.


I have this same problem. I have to keep the yarn covered both when and when not knitting. One morning I came out of the bedroom and found the yarn running across the living room, around the kitchen table, down the cellar stairs and wound around the sofa in the family room. She must have had a very fun-filled night!


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

I just had a similar thing happen with an expensive Alpaca blend yarn & my Lab puppy. I had just wound from skein to a "ball" BALL! let's play;-) I managed to save most but ended up with 3 balls instead of one.
Good luck!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

My dogs had never bothered any yarn until I ws working on a cashmere blend wrap land well when I came back in the room one had the ball of yarn and one had the WIP and they were playing tug of war.


----------



## BeezNeez (Jan 25, 2012)

One day I arrived home from work to find a skein of yarn strung from the kitchen, through the family room, and back to my bedroom where my doxie, Heidi, sat wearing her best "Did I do that???" expression. I tried to be stern, but it was just too cute. I gave her a hug instead and have learned to keep all yarn out of her reach.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

You're being very calm about this! Hope you can save it.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, I'm gonna have some coffee just thinkin' about it


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Been there and done that too! Don't you just love those 4 legged little friends.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

oh dear, what a mess. Silk is slicker than most yarns so have a toddy and unravel unravel unravel. Hope the pup makes it to adulthood


----------



## chrisstone46 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish you well! Such a shame it travelled all that distance and then have your puppy tangle it up :-( I hope you have better eye site than I do.  Work on it a little at a time and only when you are in the mood; otherwise you will never want to do anything with it.
A word to the wise, keep a large tote bin somewhere that you can simply throw items into until you have "project time." That way, everything is together and out of Puppy's reach.
Best of luck!


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a three year old greyhound that did that to me twice (who needs training here?!) -- getting into the bag with the work in progress sweater and then shredding the unused skeins of a fluffy, bulky yarn. It took me hours to make heads or tails out of it but luckily she did not touch the sweater. 

It was all over my bedroom. I have taken to hiding my WIP as she seeks it out even if I put it "out of reach".....


----------



## South Paw (Dec 31, 2011)

You may think I'm crazy, but I enjoy getting the tangles out. One day at the beach, I helped a friends untangle a fish line. Now you know I'm CRAZY. I'd help you if I was there.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Been there...done that too.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless your heart - gotta love those puppies!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to keep all yarn out of sight. I keep my WIP in a knitting bag. I have a cat that likes to eat yarn!!!! :?


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

My beloved cat has destroyed yarn a number of times Nothing of value compared to whatyou have lost.

This week I bought a new mattress pad. To my delight it came in a big zippered clear bag.It is perfect to store the afghan I am knitting.I know now not to leave anything out where it can be reached. Good luck.Let us know when you get it unraveled.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Definitely a stiff drink is in order (and maybe more than one)! I hope you can get it untangled and cleaned up.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh gosh... I'm so sorry.... I know you just wanted to strangle the poor little thing.... after all you put it up in the closet.. how far do we have to go....LOL as we can read from all our experiances... training not to get into it sounds like the best advice.. of course we know that after the fact.. right.. and my pup...age 2.5... still won't train.. this is her life and we are a part of it...LOL
everytime I put my knitting down I think .. I hope they don't get into it.. and feel good knowing my pets leave my knitting alone....ha.. I too could have a horror story if I don't learn from all these story's.... I hope you can salvage the yarn... and thanks for sharing.. you probably have save lots of us from the same disaster...


----------



## shrinknurse (Feb 8, 2011)

That which does not kill us, makes us stronger. That, and a large glass of wine!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

and add a valium too. Thats the way of puppies. Mine did the same with sequin yarn. Another friend of mine did it with her pattern and the yarn..


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

live2knit said:


> I was knitting away one day, (while cat sitting for son and DIL) and all of a sudden I ran out of yarn????? what in the world??? I knew I had just started on a new ball.... that darn cat bit the string of yarn off.... I have laughed over that for years... thank goodness he didn't chew or swallow any of it.


This same thing happened to me --didn't know my cat was sitting at my feet under the foot rest chewing the yarn that was unwound....now I watch where she is when i am knitting!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I have been there also but that was years ago and it was fine fingering yarn that I used to knit baby sweaters. My toy poodle was alone with it all day, wound around every furniture leg in the house--it took me until mid-night before I finished untangling it. 

But one word that really caught my attention is Madagascar--this is definitely a place I want to see. I was a zoo volunteer for many years and I know all about Madagascar--known for the most animal species in the world. Definitely on my bucket list especially now that I know they sell fine silk yarn.

Good luck, you can salvage it and this will only be a memory.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Schipperke said:


> Oh what a shame. My daughter and husband have a puppy, 28 kilos of him!!!! and he's done all sorts of things like that. He's also eaten 12 fresh eggs, tinfoil, plastic bags, dried leaves and loads of other stuff. He's a springbatt, a cross between a springer spaniel and a bassett hound, but bassett looking and size.I hope one day you'll see the funny side.


Do you realise that a Bassett is almost impossible to train...because thay are so STUBBORN???Mind you , a Red Setter is also alomost untrainable, because their looks make up for their lack of brain power!!Lindseymary


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Green beer sounds fitting!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, you have my sympathy!

When I knit, the only one of my eleven cats who gets into my yarn is my totally blind one. Sometimes I'll be knitting and feel tension on the yarn. Yep, it'll be Squeaker, hiding under the chair and gnawing on my yarn.

Sometimes Squeaker, when I tell him to "drop it," will simply take off with the ball of yarn in his mouth. Sigh. Nothing like following tangled yarn throughout the house and dealing with cat slobber on it. 

Hazel


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Or a martini.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> I would need more than a cup of coffee......lol


I was thinking the same thing and maybe a slow walk around the block to cool myself down.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> Schipperke said:
> 
> 
> > Oh what a shame. My daughter and husband have a puppy, 28 kilos of him!!!! and he's done all sorts of things like that. He's also eaten 12 fresh eggs, tinfoil, plastic bags, dried leaves and loads of other stuff. He's a springbatt, a cross between a springer spaniel and a bassett hound, but bassett looking and size.I hope one day you'll see the funny side.
> ...


My son-in-laws mum is from South Wales. Norman is responding well to training but when they go out and leave him he looks for things 'to do'!!!!!He's their first dog, they've only been married for 2 years come 20th so they have a lot to learn as well. They did want a Beagle, but they are extremely difficult to train. Bit smaller though!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> I thought I would share my story. I visited Madagascar last year on vacation and found some hand-spun silk. It's very thin but soft. I put it carefully away planning to "un-skein" it soon. Unfortunately, I left the closet door open and my 4 month old puppy found it. It is now a tangled mess with dog goober on it!! Maybe I'll have another coffee....


At least your dog only attacked the yarn....our yellow lab literally "disemboweled" our diesel truck engine trying to get the cat that was "housed" in the warm engine on a winter day....ugh!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Make that an Irish coffee, after all, tomorrow is St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Oh NO! I hope you'll be able to undo what puppy did!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I thought I would share my story. I visited Madagascar last year on vacation and found some hand-spun silk. It's very thin but soft. I put it carefully away planning to "un-skein" it soon. Unfortunately, I left the closet door open and my 4 month old puppy found it. It is now a tangled mess with dog goober on it!! Maybe I'll have another coffee....


Oh no!!! You will need more than another cup of coffee. It will take you some time to unravel and hopefully it is salvageable.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel your pain! My big boy Jake took my knitting and walked around with it. Unfortunately, walking aorund with it, also unravelled several rows of lace work! He's promised not to do it again  I'm sure your pup now knows that he shouldn't do such things and will be a good boy. As long as you keep it way out of reach  

Try using a bit of hand lotion on your hands, it helps to make the silk or any fiber slip through loops and tangles. To get doggie slobber off, hank the yarn, soak in a little shampoo and water, rinse and then squeeze out. Lay flat or hang on a hanger to dry and then skein up.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

angelwatch said:


> I have a schnauzer who is 7...and very skittish...if she gets mad at us...she "steals" a shoe that is left around and takes it under a bed and chews it...so I have learned to try to keep things in closets, including my "stash"....for fear of that being strung around the house....LOL


As a dog t rainer, I have read multiple times that dogs are not "vindicative" but occasionally I have found them to do stuff that was purely vindicative with a capitol "V" Joan 8060


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a 3 year old shih tzu that is still doing that sort of thing to me. Usually she gets a project in progress. Believe me she can make a mess of my projects/yarn. My husband has taken to doing the unraveling to save my sanity and keep me from killing her. It wouldn't be so bad, but she drags it all over the floor where our English Bulldog sheds a new white puppy every day! Steve and I both try to never leave anything out that she can chew on, but we're not young anymore and forget sometimes.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

As a dog trainer I'd say, "That's why God made dog crates." Safer for the puppy AND his owner's knitting yarn. 
A mild scruff shake, pointing at the yarn, and a growled "NOOOOOOO! MINE!" Doesn't hurt either. 
Best hope is it will be salvagable and knit up something beautiful.....if not you mayjust HAVE to return to Medagascar...and would that be relly too bad? Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

live2knit said:


> I was knitting away one day, (while cat sitting for son and DIL) and all of a sudden I ran out of yarn????? what in the world??? I knew I had just started on a new ball.... that darn cat bit the string of yarn off.... I have laughed over that for years... thank goodness he didn't chew or swallow any of it.


Taht avitar is wayyyy tooo appropriate...thanks heaven elk are not house pets. Joan 8060


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Since it is soooo close to St-Patty's day I would have a nice stiff drink of Irish whiskey.....as for the puppy well he is a puppy, however, it is not an excuse...my 'puppy' is now 11 years old and when we leave the house ie to go shopping etc. he gets so upset with us that he empties the garbage can!!!! alllllllllllll ooooooooover the house....if I leave my mop out....well he tries to mop the house and destroys everything in it's path!! So we now have learned to put the garbage can away and leave nothing out. This is something new he has done since we have moved to a new house (2 years).
LOL!! we still love him though


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Knitnanny-I have some beautiful 100% silk that is a nightmare to work with. I feel your pain. New puppy goobers shouldn't be a big problem. Carefully and loosely skein the yarn then very gently handwash in cool/room temp water with just the tiniest amount of wool wash or hair shampoo. Don't agitate, just gently move it a bit in the water, then remove and rinse well (you don't want the yarn to soak up tons of water). Roll in a towel and push to remove ezcess water. Lay flat out of direct sunlight to dry completely. That's how I wash all my 100% silks, even those that say dry clean only (these instructions came from my friendly, longtime, neighborhood dry cleaner. Question-does your new puppy have that yummy puppy breath? There's something about tiny puppy breath that just melts my heart. I know, really weird!


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Ohhhhhh nnooooooo!!! It's a good thing puppies are cute, adorable & know how to look innocent!


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

It will become a treasured memory in time. I heard that if you steam tangled yarn it will relax it. Good Luck


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yesterday AM I went out to get the papers (we get two) and was greeted at the door by an unknown black Lab. Walked down the driveway with me and when I picked up one paper, he grabbed the other one and took off like a bat out of hell down the street, never to be seen again! Son has 2 Labs but it wasn't his. His youngest one eats anything that isn't nailed down, including his daughters' underwear--shoes, remotes, golf balls, you name it.


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

That tickled me. One time when my dogs came home from a friends house I cleaned their bedding, to find this massive pair of 'smalls' that were not mine!! lol


gma11331 said:


> Yesterday AM I went out to get the papers (we get two) and was greeted at the door by an unknown black Lab. Walked down the driveway with me and when I picked up one paper, he grabbed the other one and took off like a bat out of hell down the street, never to be seen again! Son has 2 Labs but it wasn't his. His youngest one eats anything that isn't nailed down, including his daughters' underwear--shoes, remotes, golf balls, you name it.


 :shock:


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I thought I would share my story. I visited Madagascar last year on vacation and found some hand-spun silk. It's very thin but soft. I put it carefully away planning to "un-skein" it soon. Unfortunately, I left the closet door open and my 4 month old puppy found it. It is now a tangled mess with dog goober on it!! Maybe I'll have another coffee....


I learned the hard way that if I had something I didn't want the dog or cat to get I either stored it up high or made sure the room it was in had the door closed securely. Hope your coffee tasted just right and you were able to salvage the silk.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I thought I would share my story. I visited Madagascar last year on vacation and found some hand-spun silk. It's very thin but soft. I put it carefully away planning to "un-skein" it soon. Unfortunately, I left the closet door open and my 4 month old puppy found it. It is now a tangled mess with dog goober on it!! Maybe I'll have another coffee....


Ouch, not getting off on a good note today. Happy unraveling. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Tracey24 said:


> That tickled me. One time when my dogs came home from a friends house I cleaned their bedding, to find this massive pair of 'smalls' that were not mine!! lol
> 
> 
> gma11331 said:
> ...


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

Under wear. We call them pants in the uk ?


Pleclerrc said:


> Tracey24 said:
> 
> 
> > That tickled me. One time when my dogs came home from a friends house I cleaned their bedding, to find this massive pair of 'smalls' that were not mine!! lol
> ...


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

knitter's acquire a skill besides knitting and fixing mistakes - the skill of untangling anything! have you noticed how much better your hand/eye coordination is? Sounds like your puppy values nice yarn as much as you! It is kinda sweet (almost) that he found your smell on the yarn and perhaps just nuzzled into the so soft yarn. We rescued a 9 month old German shephard who after a few days of watching me knit, started bringing skeins to me from my yarn basket. and he wants my approval. ah, why we love them so. good luck to you on the unraveling and knitting a beautiful creation. I hope you do not have to "snip" the tangle too many times or at all.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Put the knitting stuff safely away where he can't get to it in the future.
> Start NOW to train him so he knows your knitting stuff is "off limits".
> Don't murder him. He's a puppy. That's one of the things puppies do.
> Have a coupla hugs (()).
> ...


Great reply. :thumbup:


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune. She just knew you were going to enjoy the yarn and she wanted to enjoy it first - fortunately - she could have enjoyed it after you finished your project.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

OH NOOOOOOO


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

My heart goes out to you with a great big hug!!! It's bad enough when they mess with inexpensive yarn, but silk! How sad! We use a spray bottle with water in it to spray our pets if they are disobeying and it has them trained to leave our things alone and only play with their toys, but with a puppy you are still in training. I wish you the best in untangling it. With silk it will be worth it to untangle it. Then I would hank it and rinse the dog goober out,let it dry and ball it.


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

I use untangling as a break, doing a little bit at a time to keep from going crazy.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

It may sound crazy but I actually like untangling--it is kinda like working a puzzle


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I think that I'd have to break out the wine! Good luck getting it untangled!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Please be sure to let us know if/when you get that beautiful yarn untangled! And let us know if you got the puppy slobber out of it and how you did it.

Hazel


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

So sad! Hope you got it untangled. When my family had a dog she was fairly well behaved...perhaps she was grateful as she was a rescue (husky!)or maybe she was just too happy to play outside to mess with stuff inside. My uncle had a collie who's big act of defiance when he was upset was to eat the corner of the tv guide. My cats however...yeah...they will chase, scratch and nest in projects of all kinds...grr...


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Believe I would have 2 coffees.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

We got a dog from the pound that we were told was 2 years old. We didn't want a puppy. Came home from shopping one day to find a large hole in the couch cushion. Turned out she was only ten months old. Hate to count how many bamboo needles she took as chew toys. I finally got more conscientious about putting things away, and she finally grew up (more or less.) As you untangle your beautiful yarn, use it as a meditation. Good luck.


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have come to realize that we can't train these pets. I have 2 Pugs and I know that I have not trained them, they have trained me!!!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I had 2 tangled skeins of yarn. I bought one skein of fancy, novelty yarn at WEBs & on the bus back to Brooklyn, NY , I tried to wind it & it became a mess. One of the other knitters on the bus tried to help me. We quickly had "yarn vomit" ( which is what they call the mess) I called WEBs & had to mail it back. They refunded. Yours can't be refunded. It will take a long time to untangle. I suppose you will have to wash it before or use plastic gloves.
Then I bought "Potpouri" in a skein. It has bangles & eyelash. It's about 6 different strands of acylic in different widths. It WAS in a skein . Bought it at the Vogue International, fall, 2010 from a shop- Robin Turner in Boka Raton & West Palm Beach, Fla. I JUST began to wind it because I wanted to use it for a Victorian scarf pattern I bought from YarnMarket on -line. But I couldn't find the starter thread. I soon had 6 different pieces of yarn & it began to tangle. I contacted the shop & mailed it back to them with grocery ties every 2 inches & stretched the skein over a wide piece of carboard. I cost me over $10 to send it. But the one skein had cost me $39. So I had to do it. I never would have been able to wind it. The lady told me it took her all morning. She knew how to do it over a chair. She said she had to find the starter yarns. She taped them together for me & mailed the ball back within a week. I was very lucky. They were VERY NICE. I have a freind in FLa. & recommended that she go visit them for fancy, novelty, unusual yarns. They seem to be very nice & very helpful.

The next time I buy fancy yarn, I will ask them to pull out the starter yarn from the skein about 3 inches & tape it. Many places don't wind it for you especially if they are in a show. The novely yarn can't be wound with a ball winder. It has to be done over a chair. But I'll ask before I purchase it, if they can pulll out 3 inches to start it so I can wind it. Otherwise I won't buy it. Then I should wind it very soon!! I know I am lazy & I have left yarn in a bag. In moving it from place to place, the skein gets a bit tangled. 
I don't have a dog.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

What can you put in that coffee?


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

oh dear, gotta love puppies! hope you can 'degoober' it and knit it up into a beautiful piece


----------

